

Ask HN: Startup world -- is there any chance for us not based in SF? - blormon

Do foreigners have a chance at getting funded if they&#x27;re not based in the Silicon Valley ?
======
xyclos
Yes, there are other growing tech areas in the world including where I live
and work: Charleston, SC which as been referred to as "Silicon Harbor".

~~~
blormon
Well, we're based in Berlin and things here are not at all comparable to the
US. We were thinking of moving to SF for fundraising and bizdev -- however the
move overhead seems a bit too much.

Can you recommend incubators/accelerators based on Charleston ? a quick
gsearch revealed a few, but can't seem to find successful startups graduating
from them.

------
27182818284
Of course.

Silicon Prairie is booming right now. Kansas City, Nebraska, Iowa, etc all
have people both investing in companies and starting companies.

Invest Nebraska, for example, will give you $50,000 if you provide 50% from
other sources (So you'd need to find $25,000 on your own before they'll give
their $50K to your company. )

------
jaggill
Your question has several aspects to it. Get funded where? in SV? or in the US
generally?

Cambridge, MA is an option - there is a great ecosystem here. Although my
understanding is that east coast investors are more "conservative" than west
coast early-stage investors and VCs.

------
dylnclrk
The East Bay is very close. Anyone getting funded in Oakland/Emeryville?

My friends in Portland and New York seem to think things aren't quite as
"crazy" out there.

------
krrishd
Colorado, and specifically Boulder is starting to build a pretty strong
startup community...

